

The most complete terrain map of the Earth's surface has been published. - zzkt
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8126197.stm

======
ghshephard
I feel like a troll even suggesting that this isn't an amazing accomplishment,
but did anybody else do a double-take when they read:

"For the Aster measurements, local elevation was mapped with each point just
30m apart. "

That's an impressive number of points for the entire earth's surface, it just
doesn't strike me as being particularly remarkable in 2009, and I'm surprised
that it is the _most complete_ terrain map.

I suspect I'm revealing my supreme ignorance of the state of GIS here, but I'd
be interested in hearing what other people's thoughts are.

------
TrevorJ
Does it say where it is published? I can't seem to find it.

~~~
kirubakaran
I googled a bit and found this :
<http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2009-103>

~~~
shizcakes
Their interface is pretty unusable. They need a "I want maps" button.

~~~
TrevorJ
Par for the course I am afraid. I've had to get ahold of NASA data before for
some of the graphics work I've done in the past, and it's always a headache.

------
biohacker42
_The resulting Global Digital Elevation Map covers 99% of the Earth's surface,
and will be free to download and use._

Who'll be first to integrate this, google maps or bing, or somebody else? Who
ever it is, I can't wait.

------
bmickler
Anyone have a link to the map site? I've checked nasa.gov but no luck.

~~~
kirubakaran
[From the link in the another comment I have posted here]

 _For visualizations of the new Aster topographic data,
visit:<http://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/20090629.html>

Data users can download the Aster global digital elevation model at:
<https://wist.echo.nasa.gov/~wist/api/imswelcome> and
<http://www.gdem.aster.ersdac.or.jp> _

------
TweedHeads
Hmm, a better way to expose and consume this information would be highly
appreciated.

No, NASA is not user friendly.

~~~
sp332
Usually true, but their World Wind software is only unfriendly compared too
Google Earth or MS Earth programs. <http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/>

